# S.E.R.E by Bill Hays



## bmlodge

Well what can I say about this slingshot. I'm astounded by the quality and performance. It fits my hand amazingly well, so comfortable to shoot. I normally wear fingerless gloves but I didn't with this. No hand slaps no strain in the wrist or anything. I even managed to hit a bottle cap from 7 metres, after about 10+ shots I might add, but we all have to start somewhere right! (I'll have a go at shooting a match at some point Bill I promise).

It took me a while to work out why it had a weird keyring on the bottom of it as I was thinking who would where this on jeans?? Then I realised this was the arrow rest, very clever. Not that I intend to shoot arrows at bottle caps!

The Predator Pro attachments are very good and hold the flatbands firm and tight with no give. I used to prefer tubes but now I'm finding myself using flatbands more and more especially with attachments systems like Bill's and Simpleshots flipclips.

All in all completely worth the wait, took just under 4 weeks or so. Definitely one of my favourites and it's going to get plenty of use along with my Scout.

Cheers guys,

Ben


----------



## carboncopy

cool shooter!


----------



## Individual

I've always been interested in this shooter, And how a school (or collage or something) plans to use it.

How does it feel in the hand? I was off put with how the hammergrip style was not rounded like dowel or similar.


----------



## bmlodge

It's feels exceptional in the hand. Very comfortable. I use Bill's aiming system and hold it gangsta style. It's basically a pistol grip on a slingshot.


----------



## treefork

Congratulations


----------



## ghost0311/8541

That one is on my to get list.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Really neat shooter!

Happy shooting.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Sweet! I have been eyeing that one myself


----------



## Bill Hays

Thanks, I'm glad you're enjoying it!

The SERE was a requested design from the SERE School in Washington State. The Instructors wanted a slingshot that could be used in a ditch bag for pilots.

At first I myself was against the idea, but with a little simple engineering and product/materials design, we went with this basic design.

Certain very specific criteria was called for... besides being light and robust it also needed to be easy to to use, soooo...

Hammergrip is what most people are used to, and what most can get good with the quickest... so that's what it needed to be. Next it had to take up a very small amount of space (takedown was preferred). Next it had to be able to handle a wide variety of elastics, so one of my Universal Fork designs was called for.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

It dead on for sere school weapon.


----------



## M.J

Love that design :wub:


----------



## Underachiever

Congratulations for this wonderful shooter! I take my hat off to Bill!


----------



## bmlodge

Ghost and porkchop all I can say is get one. I was eyeing one up for a while and then just gave in. Don't regret it at all. It's one of the most comfortable and stable slingshots I own. The paracord which doubles as a wrist brace helps massively too. It's genius. Hats off to you Bill. It really is an awesome slingshot. So well thought out and designed.


----------



## jonathanfv

It looks like a great slingshot! Maybe I'll get this one next! Nice design Bill!


----------



## LBH2

Nice design&#8230;..I like the breakdown capability. LBH2


----------



## jonathanfv

Ben, how is it holding on? Do you still shoot a lot with it? Still loving it? I'm interested in getting one of these, too. I never had a slingshot from Bill, and I think I'd like that one.


----------



## bmlodge

Hey Jonathan,

Yep still use it, still love it. I tend to put heavier bandsets on it since it's so comfortable. Had a few fork hits on it too using lead when I was messing with my chrony. I know lead is softer than steel and I'm guessing aluminium too as it didn't even mark the SERE let alone dent it.

I also bought a black ballistic grade G10 Seal Sniper too which is a really nice slingshot. The SERE and the Seal Sniper are in my slingshot bag and are the ones I go to most.

Just buy one. I'd be interested to hear other peoples opinions of it since I couldn't find any reviews or opinions of it before I bought one. Coming from Bill though I knew it wouldn't disappoint!

Ben


----------



## jonathanfv

Wow, that was a fast reply! I also trust Bill and expect to love this slingshot. Have you tried it with tubes? I like using doubled 1842... And it's good to know for the fork hit! I let a girl try my Agile Toucan, and she had a fork hit with a rock, which dented the steel a little. Lead is indeed softer, but still! Good to know it's a tough toy. And the grip does seem really nice. I asked my girlfriend to get me one for my birthday, instead of a takedown bow (takes up too much space for what I have available).


----------



## bmlodge

Haha, no worries. I always try and reply fast as this forum is the best and people are so helpful on here.

Well if you pay the $120, which in my opinion is a bargain as something similar in the UK would cost £150 +, you get the attachment that allows you to shoot arrows. I haven't tried it with tubes but I think it would be fine. It has the quick attachment system like the Dankungs but it comes with the Pocket Predator attachments too which make fitting flatbands a breeze. Those and flip clips that flippinout slingshots do converted me to flatbands. I only use tubes on my Maxim Champ.

Love the way it dissembles into two pieces too. I just love the design.

Ben


----------



## jonathanfv

Cool, I'm looking forward to having it then! I played a little bit with flat bands, but used mostly tubes. I'll reply to this post when I have it with more photos.


----------



## bmlodge

Yeah, make sure you do. I'll look forward to it


----------



## MakoPat

I have one more pist until 5 pm today. I am using to say thanks for sharing. I have arthritis ( 40 years worth) and have been looking for a frame that will help me compensate for some list range of motion. Bam! This is it. I am going to make one today. Woooo!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

MakoPat said:


> I have one more pist until 5 pm today. I am using to say thanks for sharing. I have arthritis ( 40 years worth) and have been looking for a frame that will help me compensate for some list range of motion. Bam! This is it. I am going to make one today. Woooo!


If you are happy with your build, post some pics.


----------

